# Ferrety gifs



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

I've started making gifs of my ferrets, here's the ones I've made so far.


























When I make some more, I'll post them on this thread.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

They are mesmerising


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Made some more

Bandit "Yes hooman?"









The slowmo shake by Whisper.









The head shake by Bandit.









The silly Whisper moment.









The chase featuring Whisper and her sister Willow (the brown one).









Dig 'N' Scoot by Whisper.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Brilliant!. I wish I could trust mine off lead, I'd love to let them run free but I fear I'd never see them again. My hubby is going to secure the old dog pen so they can have an even bigger area to run about loose in.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

The key is to follow them closely so you can catch them easily if they decide to run off. Usually they don't though, or they wander so far they panic because they can't see you.
Bet they'll enjoy their bigger play pen @noushka05

Got a couple more ferrety gifs!

The colour switch performed by the sisters, Willow and Whisper.









Now you see her... Now you don't.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> The key is to follow them closely so you can catch them easily if they decide to run off. Usually they don't though, or they wander so far they panic because they can't see you.
> Bet they'll enjoy their bigger play pen @noushka05
> 
> Got a couple more ferrety gifs!
> ...


Thank you for the tips FF. Out of the 4 Loki is the who would be easiest to catch should it come to it, shes much more of a potterer arounder lol - so I may take her on a little adventure first.

Brilliant gifs - they are clearly having the time of their lives. I love the way ferrets get so excited & playful when they're presented with a new location or even a new box or toy You could send the first gif to 'You've been framed'


----------

